# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  [WIP] Victory in the Pacific Map Redux

## linlin

Hello !
I'm in the process of making a graphically updated version of the map of the very good game "Victory in the Pacific" from Avalon Hill.
The game itself is a blast, but i was tired of my eyes bleedings because of the map.. :Cool: 

here is the original:


and my WIP new version:


I still have some work to do, maybe i will change the color code (green/red is a little bit harsh) and i will make the same process for the counters.

----------


## Brandon

I think it's a nice upgrade that you did there, I am pretty sure you're right about the colors though, the red especialy is hard on the eyes ... But nice work.

----------


## Lukc

Oh, your version is definitely much better! Very well done!

----------


## West2

Nice! I think it was 1977, not 97 though?

----------


## ravells

This must be early Avalon Hill - their artwork is (was) generally top notch.  Your map looks so much better. Maybe a faded watermark of Yamamoto and Nimitz facing each other just for ornamental kicks?

----------


## timallen

Really Nice!  You should post a nice big version of that on Boardgamegeek when you are done; I bet a lot of us older gamers would love to have a copy of it.

The same thing happened to me and the sister-game, War At Sea.  The map was sooo awful I decided to redo it.  It was the first map I ever did.

http://www.cartographersguild.com/at...6&d=1274835934

Yours is much nicer.

Sooo, have you thought of making up a War At Sea map to go with it?  And then of course, you would have to do the same for War at Sea II... and IIRC there was an expansion that linked to two games...and and   :Smile:

----------

